
Scala for the Impatient - LiveTheDream
http://blog.typesafe.com/free-pdf-from-typesafe-scala-for-the-impatien-64715
======
joshfinnie
joshfinnie+typesafe@gmail.com is a vaild email address... That's too bad, I
was quite interested in the book and willing to give you a real email for it
too.

~~~
tsweb
We've fixed it to handle "+" addresses now. Thanks.

------
Peaker
Browser zoom-in on this page's text does not work.

Why do browsers allow websites to break this feature? If the result is
unpleasant to look at, it is still preferable as the unzoomed page is not
readable at all. Also, that would give designers an incentive to create size-
independent pages.

------
slig
Please provide an ePub/mobi version. I don't mind if I have to pay for it.

------
ilcavero
that's more or less in the same line as this other free book online
<http://ofps.oreilly.com/titles/9780596155957/index.html>

------
msie
Went to the page, entered my email address. No link to click for downloading
PDF on the page or the response email. FAIL.

~~~
Sandman
After you enter your address, a button appears prompting you to click on it to
open the pdf. Then you just save it.

~~~
msie
I swear that didn't happen before. It works now. Thanks!

